# Hardest and Easiest game ever?



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What game have you played so many times, but either never have currently beaten, or took so long, or so many people, that people started making bets.
What game was so easy, that your cat sat on the controller/keyboard and won, while still in the menu screen?

Hardest game ever, Stuntman Ignition, took me, and my friend, ex-pro racing gamers a whole summer to beat. That is trying every day for almost 4 hours.

Easiest game ever, Half Life 2: Episode One, I was shocked at how fast I beat this thing, I hardly used any weapon other than a pistol, the crowbar and some rocket launchers for heavier enemies. Took me all of 25 minutes to beat.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I found fallout 3 quite easy played on hardest, at start I killed the traders for the assault rifles ^_^. Literally out of the cave(errr I mean vault) two traders, I kept hit and running with grenades I forgot how I got them, but the job got done .I got 3 ar's, the smg, and junk worth a lot of caps. hehe.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hardest game for me so far is NFS Carbon, I'm having a hard time in drifting, maybe I just need more practice, I've beaten some bosses already but can't finish the game -- LOL!, one wrong turn and that's it! -- I already uninstalled the game and wanted to try NFS Prostreet and try my luck there. Easiest game so far is Neverwinter nights and Baldur's gate. Finished neverwinter without using any walkthrough's..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I love Neverwinternights and Baulder's Gate 1 and 2, they were challenging, but not too difficult as just revising my strategy wouldn't cure.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I could come up with something else if I thought about it, but right off the top of my head there's Portal: Prelude. Made the original Portal look like a cakewalk (no pun intended).


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What's Portal Prelude? Valve never said anything about a sequel.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

It started as a third party mod, but Valve eventually noticed it and gave it an official backstory. So right now it is still a mod, but serves as an official prequel to Portal. You can check it out from www.portalprelude.com


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Why Gothic 3 is the easiest since its so buggy you just throw the game away and lie to your friends that you beat it. They'll agree with you too just because they did the same.

If you're playing against a really well prepared team while playing L4D on versus that game can be so hard and fun too. 

Near the end of Stalker Shadow Of Chernobyl where you have to infiltrate the nuclear plant while running past snipers, dogs, helicopters, guys in exoskeletons, well that was hard. 

Play Earth Defense Force 2012 on the 360 on Inferno difficulty. Its near impossible even playing co op.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Easiest game ever... one of the new Spyro's for sure, can beat the game blind folded

Hardest is Terminator:Redemption, cannot beat it, I tried for few months every day.. impossible xD


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I disagree with all you on the hardest game category, I invite you to come over here (or buy it yourself) and beat it, hardest difficulty, in 3 days. If you can do that, then I'd pretty much consider giving you money and a trophy.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Easiest for me was a game my friend picked up for his Wii (cabela's dangerous hunts or something like that).

We bought it one afternoon and it was beaten that same afternoon.

As far as hardest I don't remember so I'll opt for most boring, which was Oblivion YAWN!


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

stuntman ignition... I wanted to buy that game and the store didn't have it.. now I remember, I love destruction based games, I might try to get it again


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I disagree with all of you on the hardest game category, I invite you to come over here (or buy it yourself) and beat it, hardest difficulty, in 3 days. If you can do that, then I'd pretty much consider giving you money and a trophy.


What you don't believe me? Fallout 3 was super easy , I can't beat in 3 days, well maybe I could...but I have never been all day on a game. If I did I'd get bored. I'd say a week 3 hours a day on fallout 3 I could finish it.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

fallout 3 is dull as hell.. I played it for a few days then erased it.. lol..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Zealex said:


> What you don't believe me? Fallout 3 was super easy , I can't beat in 3 days, well maybe I could...but I have never been all day on a game. If I did I'd get bored. I'd say a week 3 hours a day on fallout 3 I could finish it.


No no Fallout 3 was easy, and fun. I was talking about the hardest game you played, does NOT compare AT ALL to Stuntman Ignition.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> No no Fallout 3 was easy, and fun. I was talking about the hardest game you played, does NOT compare AT ALL to Stuntman Ignition.


Ah my bad I misread it, my bad.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hardest Game Ever: Earthbound for the SNES. So difficult that each copy was sold with a Player's Guide.

Easiest Game Ever: Burger Time. Nuff said.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I have not heard of Burger Time but with a title that dumb it DOES sound very easy.

What about Battletoads for hardest game? or Contra?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Never played Battletoads! Contra was hard at first but once you got it down you could be unstoppable.

Burger time goes WAAAAAAY back. I have it for the Intellivision and remember playing it for hours on end. Once you beat the fourth level (can't fit too much on those old carts) it's start over.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't fit much on the old cards? Adventure was huge with 3 or so difficulties.

Did you ever you the Contra 30 Live code? Or did you survive? Did you feel so happy when you got the Spread Gun?


----------



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I have only successfully completed three games, as I mostly play multi-player with the boys, but of those three I would have to say that Rise of the Argonauts was the easiest. I think there was more dialogue in that than anything.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Every time I hear that name I think of my hometown Football team, the Argonauts just standing up.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hardest game ever?

Definitley my glitched installation of Farcry. - You don't get any harder than impossible.

Easiest game ever? 

I seriously have to agree with Mcninjaguy on that one, Gothic 3 was so weird and impossible to use that I uninstalled it after 2 hours playing. I threw the game box in the cupboard and haven't played it since.


----------



## GSAA (Jun 27, 2009)

For me the hardest game is Goldeneye for the N64. I got the game when I was 6-7 years old and I couldn't beat the "Control" level on Agent, no matter how much I tried... Of course the game is much easier for me now but I'll never forget the frustrations I had from that level lol.

Fallout 3 was too easy for it to be great IMO.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hardest game ever?
> 
> Definitley my glitched installation of Farcry. - You don't get any harder than impossible.


How is it impossible? I found that I never seemed to have a non-glitched installation of FarCry, every time was something different and game-changing.


GSAA said:


> For me the hardest game is Goldeneye for the N64. I got the game when I was 6-7 years old and I couldn't beat the "Control" level on Agent, no matter how much I tried... Of course the game is much easier for me now but I'll never forget the frustrations I had from that level lol.
> 
> Fallout 3 was too easy for it to be great IMO.


I agree, I got my Goldeneye at about 5, I always had a hard time with every mission.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You started playing Goldeneye at age 5? Man, that makes me feel old...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You ARE 26, making you old in my book, and 11 years older than me.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

My Farcry installation was impossible in that a rocket-launching trygen spawned in a tiny room and you had to kill it without leaving the room, it was meant to spawn outside the room and waaaaaaaaaaay down the corridor, but it didn't.

Not... Possible.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

use cheats then, devmode anyone? or edit the regular game with the CryEngine editor, worked for me most of the time.

One time, I installed it on my laptop, and some levels, the enemies were invisible! my allies knew they were there, they knew I was there, but I did not know they were there, even though I could hear them and kill them.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> use cheats then, devmode anyone? or edit the regular game with the CryEngine editor, worked for me most of the time.
> 
> One time, I installed it on my laptop, and some levels, the enemies were invisible! my allies knew they were there, they knew I was there, but I did not know they were there, even though I could hear them and kill them.


Who could be bothered doing that? That takes way too much effort...

I didn't even really like Farcry anyway.

Crysis was easily 1000000000000000000000000000 x better. :grin:


----------



## Edge93 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not shocked that no one has mentioned this game, it was not very popular, because it was far too hard to beat, but for me, by far, hands down, no doubt about it, the Myst games.


----------

